# Update on Iridescent Shark.....



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

My new Iridescent shark seems to be doing a lot better. Maybe it was being in a new tank, and he needed time to ajust. Thanks to all who gave me advice. I plan to get pics of my new fish soon. All the fish I have now is a new experiance for me, I have always owned Oscars. Its a little sad not haveing a fish that doesnt beg for food or watches you walk by lol
Thanks


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Good Luck With Your Cool Shark!!!!!!!


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

TheAquaExpert said:


> Good Luck With Your Cool Shark!!!!!!!


 Thank you! but sadly that shark didnt make it  but I just got one march of this year, and he is doing great!! and getting big. I really think this one is going to make it all the way! Take care!


----------

